# Fiberglass tub installed over drywall



## Walt54 (10 mo ago)

In the house we just bought, someone installed a 4 piece fiberglass/acrylic tub over drywall instead of to the studs. Is there a way to cover the exposed tub flange without removing the entire unit and drywall and re-nailing to the studs? Thanks


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

thats hack so fix will be too. they mite have done this because of the original opening size?

1-plastic trim around tub(this can be prone to leaking in future. so caulk good)

2-hang over the existing drywall(NOT OVER THE FLANGE!) and finish it the rite way. durabond, tape and mud over the flange. 

they mite have done this because of the original opening size?


----------



## xyzpaintinggroup (10 mo ago)

You could laminate over the existing drywall or you can also use cement board above the tub.


----------



## Walt54 (10 mo ago)

picks drywall said:


> thats hack so fix will be too. they mite have done this because of the original opening size?
> 
> 1-plastic trim around tub(this can be prone to leaking in future. so caulk good)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. I'm going with option 1. I ordered a product from Lowes called Flexstone standard trim that will cover the flange. 
Option 2 won't work because of a door and an alcove vanity space that prohibits me from adding drywall. Thanks again!


----------



## hotrod (9 mo ago)

You could possibly wrap that area with a Kerdi Waterproofing and then tile the area. But if you can't add drywall as you said in your post then this might not work.
Schluter®-KERDI-DS | Waterproofing (KERDI) | Membranes | schluter.com


----------



## Walt54 (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone! 
Thanks for all the input. I ended up using a product called FlexStone. Got it at Lowes. It's a lightweight material that looks, cuts and installs like standard trim. It's 3 inches wide x 95" long. Lots of colors and designs. It's pretty pricey. I paid $95 for each piece. 
Thanks again!


----------

